# dp in my psychology lesson today!



## Grublet

I'm learning about mental disorders and there's a page on dissociative disorders, thought i'd share 

Connecting the notion of "escape" to somatoform disorders may seem somewhat difficult. Where exactly is the escape? Well, think of it this way: when psychological issues become too difficult for the mind to deal with, those issues escape into the corporeal body and cause physical symptoms of pain or anxiety about potential pain/impaired health.

On the other hand, when considering the second of the two disorders that this lesson focuses on, it might be easier to understand the "escape" analogy. Dissociative disorder is actually a group of mental disorders characterized by a sudden temporary alteration in consciousness, identity, or motor behavior. In other words, the mind disassociates, or escapes, from the body because it is too difficult to integrate a particular experience into the conscious self.

Many psychologists and other health professionals believe that all dissociative disorders are a result of some kind of trauma. In fact, it is not uncommon to see symptoms of dissociative disorder in those suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder, panic disorder, or obsessive-compulsive disorder. And like somatoform disorders, dissociative disorder can also be subdivided into more distinct disorders.

*Depersonalization disorder* occurs when individuals feel chronically detached from themselves. Many have described this feeling as similar to the "spaced out" feeling of intoxication. However, individuals with depersonalization disorder experience this feeling so often that they may eventually impair their ability to distinguish reality.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SongBillong

Interesting, thanks. When I did Psychology, we only looked at the usual topics (depression, schizophrenia etc.). More schools/colleges need to cover DP/DR, definitely.


----------



## Doberg

.

*"Depersonalization disorder* occurs when individuals feel chronically detached from themselves. Many have described this feeling as similar to the "spaced out" feeling of intoxication. However, individuals with depersonalization disorder experience this feeling so often that they may eventually impair their ability to distinguish reality."

makes complete sense to me!


----------



## seebeyond

Just one question...
If it is a disorder, then how come the numbers are dramatically increasing and without any rhyme or reason?

To me that doesn't sound like a disorder, it sounds more like a change of human perception on a global scale.
Plus, we must take into consideration how people will accept what is told to them if the general consensus agrees. This weighs heavily on people's viewpoint especially if it has to do with ones mental health. You see we tend to trust in others, especially if they have a title, more than we trust in ourselves.
Now I'm not saying that all depersonalized cases fall into those two categories, just the majority.


----------



## Keepinitkash

In my abnormal psych class there was a brief section about it and it said barely 1% of people suffer from it.

I think there's more than 1 percent and I also think this should be more heavily researched. The pain and fear this disorder causes isn't any less than anxiety or depression in my opinion.


----------



## KevinSmith14

seebeyond said:


> Just one question...
> If it is a disorder, then how come the numbers are dramatically increasing and without any rhyme or reason?
> 
> To me that doesn't sound like a disorder, it sounds more like a change of human perception on a global scale.
> Plus, we must take into consideration how people will accept what is told to them if the general consensus agrees. This weighs heavily on people's viewpoint especially if it has to do with ones mental health. You see we tend to trust in others, especially if they have a title, more than we trust in ourselves.
> Now I'm not saying that all depersonalized cases fall into those two categories, just the majority.


They aren't dramatically increasing, and if they are increasing it is because there are now more people on Earth.

Are you aware that 1% of 100 is 1, and 1% of 1000 is 10?

If it were a change of human perception then all people would be experiencing it. But it doesn't make sense that our perception of reality would just suddenly change to this feeling of unreality.

You contradict yourself at the end by saying that there is a majority of all the cases of depersonalization. I thought that depersonalization was a global change in perception?

How exactly would you define a "global perception change"? Is depression also a "global perception change"? If so, I think your definition of this perceptual change is exactly that of a mental disorder.

"To me that doesn't sound like a disorder" - well, to everyone else nobody cares what you think. If you're going to make a suggestion or give your thoughts on a particular issue don't act as though you actually have the answer to it. You are no messiah on these boards, and by just general consensus you are more of a nuisance than anything else... but good thing people "don't trust in each other", because I don't trust in you!


----------



## KevinSmith14

SongBillong said:


> Interesting, thanks. When I did Psychology, we only looked at the usual topics (depression, schizophrenia etc.). More schools/colleges need to cover DP/DR, definitely.


It depends on how far you go into it, and what sub-specialty you are in.


----------



## Guest

SongBillong said:


> Interesting, thanks. When I did Psychology, we only looked at the usual topics (depression, schizophrenia etc.). More schools/colleges need to cover DP/DR, definitely.


I totally agree.. What a shocker that you didn't learn a whole lot about dissociative disorders! Somewhere recently someone on a thread mentioned there's at least 1% of the population with a dissociative disorder. That's a hell of a lot of people all up!!

So why doesn't the medical world cover dissociative disorders more?


----------

